

Redshift: What Ruby and a nice API can do in the browser - bdfh42
http://ajaxian.com/archives/redshift-what-ruby-and-a-nice-api-can-do-in-the-browser

======
jimbokun
The resolution of the screen cast was not high enough for me to read the text
he was typing.

As for usefulness, "my favorite language -> Javascript" compilers are cute,
but I am skeptical of adding another leaky abstraction layer. Javascript is a
pretty feature-ful, modern language with closures, first class function,
collection literals, and some pretty good APIs. Not sure if bridging to other
languages will give much of a productivity boost over just learning Javascript
well, and you will probably need to learn Javascript well, anyways, whenever
the translation from your favorite language to Javascript inevitably leaks.

~~~
mdolon
You can actually watch the video in HD on the Vimeo site. Just click the Vimeo
icon on the corner of the player.

~~~
jimbokun
Thanks for the tip.

------
sant0sk1
I watched the demo over the weekend and was pretty impressed with what they're
doing. Being able to write client-side and server-side code without switching
contexts should yield a nice productivity boost.

------
juliend2
Ruby has a more elegant syntax than Javascript with jQuery. But i don't see
any real advantage of doing it that way.

